# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Τραυματισμός καναρινιού

## matsarou

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, ελπίζω όλοι καλά χωρίς προβλήματα. Έχουμε ένα καναρίνι το οποίο έχει μάλλον τραυματιστεί στο πόδι, δεν είχε κομμένα νυχάκια (τώρα κόπηκαν) και μάλλον είχε μπλεχτεί με αποτέλεσμα να έχει κρεμάσει το ποδαράκι του. Τι γίνετε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις? Ειμαστε σε νησί και δεν υπάρχει ιδικός γιατρός, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε? Ξέρετε κάποιον καλόν πτηνιατρο που θα μπορέσει να μας καθοδηγήσει τηλεφωνικά? Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των υστέρων!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το MAR-LX1A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Δεν νομίζω τηλεφωνικά να σε εξυπηρετηση κάποιος. Έναν ασθενή εάν δεν υπάρχει επαφή πως θα βγάλει συμπέρασμα? Λίγο δύσκολο..... Μπορείς να βάλεις τουλάχιστον φωτογραφίες?

----------


## matsarou

Θα βάλω το βραδάκι ναι 

Στάλθηκε από το MAR-LX1A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## babis100nx

βαλτου betandine να μην τραβηξει καποια μολυνση και το πιο πιθανο ειναι εαν ειναι απο ψηλα να μαραθει και να πεσει.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαίρη εάν κατάλαβα καλά έπαθε κάτι σαν την δική μας εξάρθρωση ; Εάν ναι , δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα πέραν από μια καλή διατροφή και βιταμίνες  καθώς επίσης να το έχεις σε ηρεμία ώστε να αναρρώσει .

----------


## matsarou

> Μαίρη εάν κατάλαβα καλά έπαθε κάτι σαν την δική μας εξάρθρωση ; Εάν ναι , δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα πέραν από μια καλή διατροφή και βιταμίνες  καθώς επίσης να το έχεις σε ηρεμία ώστε να αναρρώσει .


Έγινε από μόνο του καλά δηλ?
ΤΟΥ είχε πρηστεί κιόλας το ποδαράκι ? 

Στάλθηκε από το MAR-LX1A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα κάποτε σε  περίπτωση σαν εκείνη που αναφέρω , έγινε καλά . Τώρα για το φιλαράκι σου δεν μπορώ να σου πω από το pc . Εάν δεν έχει σπάσιμο θα συνέλθει . Προσοχή εάν το πρήξιμο είναι στο πόδι που έχει δαχτυλίδι , συχνή παρατήρηση μην σφηνώσει και συμβει ακρωτηριασμός .

----------

